# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Gas cans for short-term storage: plastic or metal jerry?

## groverblue

I want to buy a few 5-gallon gas cans, and I'm undecided if I should buy plastic cans or metal jerry.  What are your thoughts?

I just discovered Original SOE Gear:



There is also Lexington Container Company:




For stabilizer, I'm going to pick up PRI-G as recommended at:
http://modernsurvivalblog.com/preps/...to-store-fuel/

----------


## oyarde

I have a few of both , I never thought about it if one type was better than the other ....

----------


## sparebulb

I can't say which is better, but I've had a couple of 6 gal plastic gas cans for about 30 years now.

They are great, even though they are made in Canada.

----------


## FunkBuddha

Try and find non-Obama cans at yard sales. The CARB spouts suck and the cans are threaded so that the old style spouts won't fit.

----------


## Ronin Truth

FWIW, I've become a real fan, over time,  of the red plastic heavy duty gas cans.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Try and find non-Obama cans at yard sales. The CARB spouts suck and the cans are threaded so that the old style spouts won't fit.


THIS^^^

----------


## oyarde

> Try and find non-Obama cans at yard sales. The CARB spouts suck and the cans are threaded so that the old style spouts won't fit.


Yeah , I keep about 30 gallon worth of those in 2 1/2 gal cans in the garage , all of which i bought at yard sales .

----------


## CaptUSA

> Try and find non-Obama cans at yard sales. The CARB spouts suck and the cans are threaded so that the old style spouts won't fit.


Yeah, no kidding!  How can it possible be more environmentally-friendly to spill half of the gasoline all over the ground, your hands, and whatever machinery you are gassing up?!

Must be a regulation thought up by Exxon to get people to use twice as much gas.

----------


## presence

kind of off subject but I installed two eye bolts in the back deck of my car behind the seats/ above the trunk... and it makes it much easier to bring fuel home without risk of trunk spill.

----------


## FindLiberty

TIPS:

The stuff goes stale, it does not keep forever (to work well in engines) 

Summer blend is a warm weather designer fluid, similar to gasoline.

Don't try to store in a Styrofoam container unless making DIY napalm for self-immolation.

----------

